# MS Access Tabellenbesitzer ändern



## Neumi5694 (7. Nov 2014)

Hallo
Vor einer Weile hab ich in mit JadoZoom gearbeitet, um auf Datenbanken zuzugreifen, was ich mittlerweile aufgegeben habe, da es keinen 64 Bit Zugriff bietet, bin jetzt umgestiegen auf UCanAccess.

Jetzt muss ich mit einem Fehler klarkommen, den ich mal gemacht hab.
Die Datenbanken selbst sind public, können also ohne Beschränkung geöffnet werden, auch die meisten Tabellen sind so.
Ich hab allerdings leider für automatische Updates mit einer system.mdw und einem eigenen AdminUser gearbeitet, dabei wurden auch einige Tabellen erzeugt.
Ich würde jetzt gern die system.mdw fallen lassen und nur mit dem Standard-User (Administrator) arbeiten.
Das Problem: Einige Tabellen sind nicht zugänglich.

Da der Standard-User der Besitzer der DB ist, müsste er in der Lage sein, den Besitz zu übernehmen und/oder Rechte zuzuweisen. Geht das überhaupt über JDBC?

Wenn ja, wie?


----------

